# Daniel Fast for Marriage:  Keep Going...It's Worth It!..



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2012)

Encouragement for those participating in the current Daniel Fast for Marriage Sanctity.   

Our government is out of control and it is the prayers of the righteous which will avail and prevail over the pure meaning of Marriage... "One Man / One Woman under God.  

For your personal edification here is a devotional from one of the Daniel Fast websites:  Please be encouraged.  This is a spiritual battle that is drawing attacks from all sides, spiritually, politically, socially, and within the Church of where there should be no divide or questions regarding Marriage.  

This issue has sought to intimidate many who stand for righteousness... However God says to fear not.   Do what He says and fear not, for He has promised never to forsake the righteous.   


*Please Lord, Take Away This Fear!*

_"Have I not commanded you? Be strong and of good courage; do not be afraid, nor be dismayed, for the LORD your God is with you wherever yougo.

"Joshua 1:9_

Have you ever prayed and asked God to "take away this fear I feel" or perhaps "relieve me of this worry, Lord?" I prayed that prayer recently and the Lord was quick to show me that  He's already provided a way to free me from all worry, anxiety and fear. 

Joshua was afraid when, after Moses died, he was handed the leadership over the Israelites.  But God told him to be strong and of good courage. Then the Lord instructed him on how to achieve these character traits:

 "Only be strong and very courageous, that you may observe to do according to all the law which Moses My servant commanded you; do not turn from it to the right hand or to theleft, that you may prosper wherever you go. 

This Book of the Law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate in it day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written in it. For then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have good success."    -------Joshua1:7, 8 

The immediate response to our feelings of fear, worry or anxiety should be the Word of God. Instead of asking God to remove fear from us . . . we need to follow His instructions and fill our spirits and souls with the Word - the proven antidote for fear. 

It would be like having a glass filled with murky water. The more pure, clean water you pour into the glass, the clearer the water in the glass becomes . . . until finally it only has clean and pure water in it. That's what we need to do with our souls.  

We must put our spirit-man in control of ourselves, go to the Living Word of God and drink from it. If fear rises, we drink more. We keep drinking and feeding on the goodness of God until fear is gone and faith is strong. 

God is not the author of fear . . . instead, the enemy uses it to paralyze our faith and make the Word of God of no effect.  But we know the truth . . . and the truth sets us free from the bondage of fear. The truth is available for the taking, but we must take it. 

The next time you hear yourself praying, "God, take this fear from me," do what the Lord told Joshua to do:

Get into the Word. 
Meditate on it. 
Speak it out loud. 
Read it. 
Listen to it.  

Surround yourself with the _purity of God's Word_ and soon the murky fear of the enemy will be washed away and only the truth will remain. 

Be blessed,

https://em101.infusionsoft.com/app/hostedEmail/1895322/0c00b69aeccc9d08#


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 13, 2012)

I so needed that! Thanks... I have gone from being carefree to worrisome and anxious over the smallest things. I know it is the enemy trying to paralyze me from growing. I rebuke that spirit in Jesus name....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> I so needed that! Thanks... I have gone from being carefree to worrisome and anxious over the smallest things. I know it is the enemy trying to paralyze me from growing. I rebuke that spirit in Jesus name....



   I set myself in agreement.  You are indeed free in Jesus' Name, for nothing and no one can separate you from the Love of God.  Not ever!


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*This issue has sought to intimidate many who stand for righteousness*

Truly stated, Shimmie…

If G-d be for us, who can be against us? Whom should we fear? 

Jesus stated that - we would have tribulations and trials but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world. John 16:33 

And sweetvi, take all your needs, joys, sorrows, cares, and fears to G-d. You cannot weary or burden Him. Take everything to Him that perplexes your mind. Nothing is too great for Him to bear. He is the Creator. He rules over all the affairs of the universe. He invites us to come to Him and leave our burdens there. 

As I mentioned previously, somewhere in this Christian forum, my mom died on Mother's Day and everything was on me. I didn't get not one bit of help financially and very little emotional support from my siblings. It was more of -- what did she leave me, or she said I could have this or that. And her body had been in the funeral home for only a couple of hours. Luckily, many years earlier, she had a will drawn up, or it might have been a stampede. 

Again, two years later, one of my sisters died - again on Mother's Day. The very same thing happened... Everything was on me. 

I really had to trust G-d exclusively, because the earthly support was just not there. These two events were pivotal in my Christian walk. In the past, I would talk about trusting The Lord, but these adversities really tested my faith on every level.

So sweetvi, you keep walking with Jesus. He won't let you down.


----------



## aribell (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread Shimmie.


Something that has been percolating over the past few days is the importance of _blamelessness_.  Daniel, whose example we follow, was an upright and blameless man.  That means there was no point on which anyone could fault him.  When his enemies conspired against him, the only thing they could come up with was to undermine him on the basis of his faithfulness to God. 

We are told that the prayers of a _righteous_ man avail much.  If we want our prayers to have the power that Daniel's had, then we also must walk blamelessly before God and others.  In an extended fast like this one, we have time to focus on different things at different times.  While the overall theme is God's heart for the family, we should start with ourselves and move outward to the Church, and then to the world.  

Us as individuals: cleansing ourselves of anything and everything that might be displeasing to God; acknowledging ways in which we may not have walked uprightly or held fast to His ways, and devoting ourselves to true repentance (which is a turning away from _permanently_).  As Jesus said, you must remove the log from your own eye before trying to remove the speck in another's.

The Church.  Judgment starts with the house of God.  Before God's people can point others to righteousness, our own fellowship has to be pure.  So we fast not only for broader society, but for sin within the Church.  Fornication (pre-marital sex), adultery, rampant divorce--such things are all too present in churches and need to be cleaned out as well. 

The world.  Looking at multiple prophetic books, we see that the Lord is not just Lord of Christians, He is Lord over all the earth; and He judges the whole earth.  The message of repentance for sin is for _all_ people, and judgment for sin comes upon all people.  This society is becoming increasingly hardened against any notion of a standard of righteousness, and even more offended by the truth that God will judge us for our sin.  Let us pray against the principalities and powers over this nation that are continually blinding people's eyes and hardening their hearts.  This fast is spiritual warfare.  When Daniel fasted, the angel was immediately dispatched in answer to his prayer.  But Satan's fallen angels (the prince of Persia) opposed God's messenger.  So, we fight not against flesh and blood, but against principalities and powers.  Let us pray that their grip would be weakened and that there would be a going forth of the truth.


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 13, 2012)

You know what..since starting this fast..and I'm doing it through other means besides Facebook... I've been distracted by everything else besides what, I am supposed to be doing.  It is a spiritual warfare indeed..


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 13, 2012)

These were my same thoughts for the past week. God is truly guiding our hearts in this matter .

If a Great Chastisement is to come, it will first fall on God's people--the Church. 

We are called to holiness, we are called to imitate Christ, and many of us have denied Him because of attachment to sin or have even fallen away from the Faith all together.

This does not go unnoticed by the Lord.

When the Scriptures say we are priests and prophets, it doesn't just mean it in a nice sentimental way--we (Church) are God's chosen instrument of grace to this fallen world. We are the salt of the earth, the healers, the callers to repentance, the preachers of the Gospel. Our job (like a priest) is to pray to God, intercede on behalf of the world, offer up our sacrifices in unison with the Passion of Jesus Christ, and lead the way in truth and holiness. 

But we have fallen asleep. 

We let sin blind and harden our hearts. 

We must repent and have a conversion of heart.

And we must not be afraid to evangelize and tell the truth--because when Our Lord returns, He will judge ALL people.




nicola.kirwan said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Shimmie.
> 
> 
> Something that has been percolating over the past few days is the importance of _blamelessness_.  Daniel, whose example we follow, was an upright and blameless man.  That means there was no point on which anyone could fault him.  When his enemies conspired against him, the only thing they could come up with was to undermine him on the basis of his faithfulness to God.
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Shimmie.
> 
> 
> Something that has been percolating over the past few days is the importance of _blamelessness_.  Daniel, whose example we follow, was an upright and blameless man.  That means there was no point on which anyone could fault him.  When his enemies conspired against him, the only thing they could come up with was to undermine him on the basis of his faithfulness to God.
> ...




Thank you Nicola... I wanted to move away from the 'other' thread and have one that solely for prayer and encouragement.  

What you've shared here is the encouragment that we need... 'Daniel' who was steadfast in his dedication to stand for God, period.   

I am noticing that both my spirit and body is under 'detox'.  There is a cleansing that is taking place in me in order for God get through.  

Our faith and prayers are not in vain.  Your post is iron sharpening iron.   

Thanking God for each of you in prayer, calling out your names for strength and endurance in Jesus' Name.   More than Conqueror's in Christ Jesus... each of you are.

_"Nothing can hinder the LORD from saving, whether by many or by few." -----  I Chronicles 14:6 (c) _


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Encouragement for Today...  Precious Ladies.... You're doing good;  Yes you are    Don't give up; God is listening and is moving through your heart and prayers.      Your prayers are saving someone's life...someone we don't know is receiving the benefit of your heart and prayers.    Don't be swayed by negative reports, for whose report will you believe, the media (man) or God's report... His Promises in His Word.   

Ladies, if anyone has 'slipped' in the diet of the Daniel Fast... it's okay...    Just keep going.   Your body is healing its self, through the power God; so please don't condemn yourself is you slipped and ate outside of the Fast' veggies, etc.   It's okay.  God is not made, nor disappointed with you.   Just keep going...there's always tomorrow to begin again.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.   



Here's the devotional for the Daniel Fast website:   Be Blessed:  

*His Heart is Established*

"He will not be afraid of evil tidings; his heart is steadfast,trusting in the LORD. His heart is established; he will not be afraid..." Psalm 112:7, 8

One of the steps we take in the Daniel Fast is to determine a reason for our fast. Biblical characters fasted for very specific needs, whether it was seeking guidance from the Lord, going to battle, needing wisdom or inquiring of God for a special matter. 

I hope you've declared at least one purpose for your fasting experience. I have a few, but the foremost goal is to become "established" in God and His word. The inspiration for this focus was reading Psalm 112. Bless yourself and take the time to read the Psalm as it outlines the "Blessed State of the Righteous Man." It was 112:8 that called to my spirit. "His heart was established, he will not be afraid . . . " 

I want my heart to be established in the Lord so that I don't experience fear,doubt or worry. 


*The word "established" is "camak" in Hebrew. It means to lean upon, lay upon, rest upon, lean against, to support, uphold, sustain, to support or brace oneself, to refresh, and revive. *

Those are all words I want to describe my relationship with my Lord and His Word. I want to be so deeply rooted in God that nothing will shake me. Just like the man who built his house on the rock of the Living Word . . . I want alife that is unshakable. 

In Mark 11:23, Jesus teaches, "For assuredly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, 'Be removed and be cast into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that those things he says will be done, he will have whatever he says."  

To not doubt in one's heart requires that it be established in God and His Word. No doubt . . . no wavering . . . just unshakeable trust in the Lord. 


James teaches us in James 10:7-8 - "For let not that man suppose that he will receive anything from the Lord; he is a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways."    The writer of Hebrews instructs us to, "Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful."Hebrews 10:23.

So how do we become grounded, rooted, unshakeable, stable and established? By surrounding ourselves with the Word and truth of God. We put our spirit in charge, our soul on alert, and our body into action reading, meditating, and soaking in God's Word. .

We memorize it. We declare it. We study it. We listen to it. We get so immersed in God's Word and His Way of doing things that the carnal nature weakens and the lies of the world are replaced with the perfect Law of liberty. 


When a doubt comes into our mind we replace is with God's truth. 

*If someone makes a negative comment, we replace it with God's truth. 

If we hear a negative report, we replace it with God's truth.*

Is this radical behavior? Yes! 

And that's okay with me. I want to be established with Christ. When the enemy tries to knock me off course, I want the battle to be short and the victory long. If I face a challenge, 

I want complete assurance of the positive outcome. I want to be confident because I know my Redeemer lives and He lives in me. .

I'm digging down to thedeep soil, tapping into the rich nutrients and revelations of God's Word. The effort is all joy and I am totally convinced the rewards are abundant. 

Be blessed,


----------



## aribell (Aug 14, 2012)

Please tell me why our receptionist decided to make Belgian waffles this morning (with all the toppings) and then had someone come to my desk to tell me personally that _my_ waffles were done.  Then when I asked, "What waffles?" she said, "Oh, she said you wanted some and made some for you."  I didn't say anything to anyone about any waffles.


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 15, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Please tell me why our receptionist decided to make Belgian waffles this morning (with all the toppings) and then had someone come to my desk to tell me personally that _my_ waffles were done. Then when I asked, "What waffles?" she said, "Oh, she said you wanted some and made some for you." I didn't say anything to anyone about any waffles.


 
Oh, oh! The devil is very subtle, isn't he?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Please tell me why our receptionist decided to make Belgian waffles this morning (with all the toppings) and then had someone come to my desk to tell me personally that _my_ waffles were done.  Then when I asked, "What waffles?" she said, "Oh, she said you wanted some and made some for you."  I didn't say anything to anyone about any waffles.





And they just had to be Belgian... the big, soft , crispy on the outside, fresh vanilla scented, with powdered sugar and strawberries on the side.   

'Get thee behind me 'Belgians' ...   

Once I get past day 3, which was Monday, I'm pretty good.  I can get past the foods I love most when not fasting.     Dominos Pizza had 50% off advertised all weekend... any pizza, any toppings.   I suffered for the cause...    No pizza for me.    

Nicola, thanks again for bringing us to this fast... It's a blessing for sure.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Loves... 

I know I've shared about this before, but it's such a good reminder, it will help you with your fasting.  

Also, please share what helps you during the Fast.  It's good to learn what helps each other during such an important prayer time.  Please share and thanks so much for doing so.   

Okay from me 'again'...  

If you can, add beet juice or fresh beets to your menu.   Beets are a blood cleanser and a high end detox for the mind and body.   You'll feel better during and especially after the fast.  

Another blood cleanser is 'Chlorophyll' liquid.   Two tablespoons a day is all you need.   It also 'freshens' the gastric area of our bodies.  

A fast should be beneficial to one's health spirit, soul and body.  When the body is well, the spirit is well and is able to more of a 'sponge' absorbing the Holy Spirit's guidance during prayer and meditation.    When I have a headache, I'm more focused on the headache and distracted from prayer. 

I hope this helps.  When the blood is cleansed, it makes such a difference in our total being.  It makes fasting so much easier.  You'll feel like a new person.    

Don't forget to share what helps you during the fast as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

Today's Encouragement ...

Don't limit God's ability to change any situation... be it marriage (our Fasting Topic) or any personal situation in your life.

I've been sensing that beyond praying for the sanctity and protection of Marriage in our country's legislation, that there are some here who have an 'elephant in the rooms of their lives' which cannot be ignored.

You've dedicated your heart to this Daniel Fast and it's Purpose, yet the huge issue in your personal life is weighing down upon you with a weight which is beyond capacity.  

Be encouraged, for God is removing this weight from upon your shoulders and from the center of your mind.  It will no longer be weight nor the burden for you to bear.     

Not only is God healing the walls of Marriage, He is also healing the walls surrounding you.   

Keep going, your heart and dedication is not in vain.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


“_I have heard your prayer and seen your tears.... _(Isaiah 38:5a)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you nicola.kirwan again and again for this joining of Fasting and Prayer.   It's healing far more ...

As a reference for those who are unaware; the reason for our Fasting and Prayer:  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16579355&postcount=203


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 17, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> These were my same thoughts for the past week. God is truly guiding our hearts in this matter .
> 
> If a Great Chastisement is to come, it will first fall on God's people--the Church.
> 
> ...



This is so spot on.  The default for humanity is to lapse into a life of debauchery and sin.  The path of the flesh is (seemingly) easier and more fun.  Walking this narrow path is HARD.  However, if we don't set the example, those coming behind us will be lost.  God tarries because He loves us so and He wants as many of His children as possible to come to Him before it's too late.  But He won't wait forever.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 17, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Today's Encouragement ...
> 
> Don't limit God's ability to change any situation... be it marriage (our Fasting Topic) or any personal situation in your life.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

He's gone too far...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arYynjC717c&feature=fvwrel

Totally flip flopped...  and still hedging.  

Dear Father God ... do it... have your way.   Do it...whatever you see fit... do it.   _For this shall not stand neither shall it come to pass; in Jesus' Name... Amen.   _     Isaiah 7:7

This government shall not rupture the 'arteries' of marriage. 

Do it... in Jesus' Name.   Preserve what you have before ordained.  Do it, Father, leave no stone unturned.   Do it... in Jesus' Name.  Do it.   

All the honour and the praise and the glory is unto you.   Have your full reign.  This earth is yours and the fullness thereof...the earth and all that dwells therein.  

You have founded it upon the floods and established it upon the seas.

Who shall ascend into your Holy Place?   

He has clean hands and a pure heart...

Who seeks your face... each day and obeys your voice.  

Male and Female created you them..created you 'us'...

So a man shall leave his father and mother and cleave unto his wife.

Her desire shall be unto her husband...

Her husband is to love her and treat her with tenderness, least his prayers be answered....

God do it.... Dearest Father in Heaven... do it.  Preserve and Protect the pure meaning of Marriage, that of which is between One man and One Woman sold out to you, whom no man can put assunder... 

Whom no man can put assunder...

Whom no man.......

can put....

assunder...

Whom...no man.........

Praise God... Father thank you for this 'Word' from your heart.

Father God...'whom no man can put assunder... means no man can change your ordained plan (definition) for Marriage.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2012)

*Encouraging Other Marriages... *

A Step in the Right Direction to Secure God's Plan for Marriage between a Man and a Woman...  

I thought I'd share this, because it makes so much sense.  It's like re-building Nehemiah's Wall, securing the Marriages of others.  

Be encouraged; Marriage has had far too many negative words spoken over it and it has become an open door for the enemy to come it with the perversion of gay marriage.    Well no more....  

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Here are some Exerpts from:

http://www.marriagemissions.com/strengthening-other-marriages-marriage-message-365/


*“Why do you spend so much of yourselves helping marriages?”* 

And our answer is: 

It’s because the love of Christ compels us. If there is one less child crying himself or herself to sleep tonight because God has used us to help their mom and dad get along better, it makes it worth every bit of time, energy, and money we’ve spent. We consider it a wonderful privilege to participate with God in this awesome ministry.

But there is so much more that needs to be and could be done, if there were more of us working together on this worthy cause. ....

The first few we’ll be sharing comes from the booklet mentioned above, which was put together by the Coalition for Marriage, Family and Couples Education (which you can order individually or in quantity at 

http://www.smartmarriages.com/grants.html):


• Celebrate the anniversaries of your family and friends with the same enthusiasm that you celebrate their birthdays — gifts, cards, parties, surprise parties — all the bells and whistles.

•  Ask radio stations to hold a contest for the most creative and/or least expensive marriage date.

•  Ask your congregation or daycare to sponsor a date night for married couples. Include childcare. See Marriagealive.com.

• Give marriage education books and classes as wedding, anniversary, birthday, and baby shower gifts.

•  Provide information on building strong marriages at bridal showers [we have quotes you could use on this web site].

•  Hold a Marriage Fest in your community [or church]. Have games, food, and marriage education booths.

•  Set up an e-mail service that sends out marriage strengthening ideas on a weekly basis [you can send ours to those on your list].

•  Help your children gain the skills necessary to have a successful marriage.

Some additional tips to help your marriage and to reach out to help others are:

•  Work to be a good role model for everyone to see (including those in your home) on what a difference Christ can make in a marriage.

•  Make sure your church and community libraries have a good supply of marriage strengthening resources available for all who could use them.

•  Make sure that there are marriage strengthening classes taught at your church from time-to-time. You may even consider being a teacher.

•  “You must teach what is in accord with sound doctrine. Teach the older men to be temperate, worthy of respect, self-controlled, and sound in faith, in love and in endurance. Likewise, teach the older women to be reverent in the way they live, not to be slanderers or addicted to much wine, but to teach what is good. 

“Then they can train the younger women to love their husbands and children, to be self-controlled and pure, to be busy at home, to be kind, and to be subject to their husbands, so that no one will malign the word of God. Similarly, encourage the young men to be self-controlled. In everything, set them an example by doing what is good. In your teaching show integrity, seriousness and soundness of speech that cannot be condemned, so that those who oppose you may be ashamed because they have nothing bad to say” (Titus 2:1-8).

•  Consider mentoring another married couple with your spouse. Be an investment couple in the lives of others. (We have articles that could help you on the Marriage Missions web site in the “Marriage Mentoring” section.) Or if your spouse doesn’t want to do this, ask God to show you a younger (same sex) person you can mentor. A newlywed could especially find this beneficial.

• Ask a few other married couples that you know to get together with you and your spouse and go through a marriage Bible study once a month or so, or view a marriage video for several weeks. We even have an article on the Marriage Missions web site titled “Use Our Web Site for a Small Group Study” that could give you some ideas on how to do this.

• Write a marriage strengthening article to submit where God leads you [Marriage Missions is always looking for additional articles and testimonies that can minister]. Or you can go onto a web site that has blogging capabilities (such as Marriage Missions) and as the Lord leads, share some comments after the appropriate article, to encourage and help others in their marriage journey.

• Ask God to help you to see opportunities that come your way in which you could invest in your own marriage and in the marriages of those around you, that could use the encouragement.

This is not an extensive list. There are many, many more ideas you can implement. We pray you will.

“Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up. Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all people, especially to those who belong to the family of believers” (Galatians 6:9-10). 

“Therefore encourage one another, and build each other up, just as in fact you are doing” (1 Thessalonians 5:11).

May the Lord bless your marriage and help you to pass the blessings on to others........  

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2012)

When you're fasting, you receive a lot of 'revelations' from the Lord.

From my personal thoughts and prayers, I thought I'd share this ... :Rose:

Now I know... now I fully understand the heart and the burden that I've had for Marriages for all of these years.   

Working as a wedding planner, I fell in love with the romance of Marriage.   The flowers (I design wedding florals/bridal accessories), the lace, the pearls, the silks and satins...  ... I love it.   

Then I encorporated fun and Romance for wives to share with their husbands (fun with dancing, special dinners, etc. (nothing vulgar, just gentle romance). and it was and still is well received by everyone that I've shared with.    I have a number of threads in this forum on Marriage and Romance.   

But now it's more than that...far more.   My heart was being prepared for the fight and for the 'attack' upon the Marriage Rights which are ordained for a Man and a Woman in Marriage.    My heart was being strengthened in preparation for the battle which is now at hand.   

I have no fear of the enemy, for I am in a battle that God has already won.  

We have a gift that is highly envied by those who can never reap the true benefits of Marriage which is and will always be 'God's Blessings' upon it.  

God's blessings will never be upon gay marriage, it will never be honoured in Heaven, let alone here on earth.   It is futile for any 'gm' supporter to think or believe otherwise.  gay marriage is a dead seed which can never bear fruit in or above ground, therefore it will never bear roots to survive.   There is no life blood in gay marriage, it has no origin from the life Blood of Jesus, nor the Breath of Life from God's lungs.  

There are natural laws in the earth which cannot be denied.  Gravity (what goes up does come back down); the Earth's rotation, the rising of the sun and the moon, the stars at night, clouds that bring rain, the seasons that always return, the tides high and low, change in temperatures, and falling snow... 

and 

:Rose: Man and Woman designed in perfection for one another... :Rose:

I am defending a gift and a righteous cause.  No one can stop the victory, nor defeat it's purpose.   Marriage belongs to the Lord, it's His Design and Creation and anything else is counterfeit and a fail.   

To God be the Glory... Amen.   

*Romans 1:21-*

21-For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools 23and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images made to look like mortal man and birds and animals and reptiles. 

24-Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another. 

25-They exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator—who is forever praised. Amen. 

26-Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural relations for unnatural ones. 

27-In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed indecent acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their perversion. 

28-Furthermore, since they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, he gave them over to a depraved mind, to do what ought not to be done. 

29-They have become filled with every kind of wickedness, evil, greed and depravity. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit and malice. They are gossips, 

30-slanderers, God-haters, insolent, arrogant and boastful; they invent ways of doing evil; they disobey their parents; 

31-they are senseless, faithless, heartless, ruthless. 

32-Although they know God’s righteous decree that those who do such things deserve death, they not only continue to do these very things but also approve of those who practice them.

--------

God's Blessing is not upon gay marriage...  

I pray for the heart of compassion to continue to pray for those who are in this bondage to be completely set free.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2012)

Today's Encouragement...

"Forgive Yourself"


It's okay to do so... God already has.  So now it's up to you. 

'Forgive Yourself'

It's 'ALL' under the Blood ..... of Jesus.  

'Forgive Yoursef', it's already over, never to rise again.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

 


This Word is from the Lord's heart for you.  Many times during a 'Fast', the 'past' will come up and the enemy of your soul will keep poking and jabbing past regrets oke: at you to get you off focus from your fasting and prayer.   Some are made to feel 'unworthy' of praying and unworthy of forgiveness.     

It could be that one may have eaten a treat during a fast and they feel as if they've betrayed the Lord.    However, it's not how God feels.  The Lord does not feel betrayed.  He loves you all the more and will love you even beyond the fast.   A 'fast' is more than what one eats or doesn't eat.   It's what one chooses to give up their hearts for and keep it before the Lord in earnest prayer.  

So, whatever it is that is oke: poking at you, push it away.  God loves you and has not given up on you.   Don't give up on yourself.  You have a rich and wonderful heritage in God's heart.  Receive it and rejoice... it's yours, paid in full.   

The Lord exhalts over you... He will quiet you with His love. 


_Zephaniah 3:17 --- The LORD your God is in your midst, a mighty one who will save; he will rejoice over you with gladness; he will quiet you by his love; he will exult over you with loud singing._

In Jesus' Name Amen. 

Today you get a special treat.   

Wanna know what it is?  

Frozen Grapes.   Yep... 

Get some fresh grapes.  Rinse them well and while still wet, place them in a cup and into your freezer.   Once frozen, enjoy them as a 'sweet treat'.  

Some of you need the carbs to gain some energy.  Also, drink some green tea with fresh lemon.  The natural caffeine in green tea is good for you, the fresh lemon juice enhances the antioxidants in the green tea and refreshes your blood.   

It's all about the 'Blood', Sweethearts.  Once it's cleansed you'll feel better and will be up to the challenges that lie ahead.  Your body will not be / feel so exhausted or drained.  

I love you all, and want to see you healthy. 

Love always,

Shimmie...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2012)

Today's Encouragement 

From Nice & Wavy ...  this message is a personal one to each one and so needed and bears sharing over and over and over again.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9196738&postcount=1

Be blessed in Jesus' Name...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2012)

Praying for God to 'convict' the hearts of those in legislation and the Supreme Court...

They will be visited by the Holy Spirit and *when* this occurs and it will..

_".... they were not able to resist the wisdom and the spirit by which he spoke"    Acts 6:10 _

Even among the most strongest of gay supporters... their hearts will be smittened by the conviction of God's heart...unto God they will submit, not man. 


The perils of gay marriage... upon 'our' children and our society and a wicked leader who supports it.  

http://www.frcblog.com/2012/05/the-problem-with-same-sex-marriage/


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Ladies:

Hope everyone is still hanging in there - the best they can; I’ve been praying for us!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> Hope everyone is still hanging in there - the best they can; I’ve been praying for us!



   Hi loulou7 and all of our sisters in Prayer   

God wins...


----------



## aribell (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has been fasting.  I hope this has been a time of personal strengthening and encouragement.  Even though much is happening in the physical, we know that we battle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities and powers in the spiritual realm.

Christ said to let _your light_ shine before all men, that they might see the good that you do and glorify your Father in heaven.  Let us devote ourselves to personal holiness, forsaking every sin, and to good works.  If we continue toward righteousness, like Daniel, we will be dearly beloved of God and He will hear and answer us.

ETA:  Sidney started an excellent thread on Isaiah 58.  In transitioning from a physical fast, it would be great to keep in mind the qualities of a fasting heart.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=601559&highlight=isaiah+58


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 29, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Thank you to everyone who has been fasting.  I hope this has been a time of personal strengthening and encouragement.  Even though much is happening in the physical, we know that we battle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities and powers in the spiritual realm.
> 
> Christ said to let _your light_ shine before all men, that they might see the good that you do and glorify your Father in heaven.  Let us devote ourselves to personal holiness, forsaking every sin, and to good works.  If we continue toward righteousness, like Daniel, we will be dearly beloved of God and He will hear and answer us.



Nicola, I appreciate you so much.  God called you to do this and I can tell you that it has strengthened me for what I have always fought to protect...which is Marriage.  Marriage is my heart and I will cease not to preserve it's pure and beautiful meaning... God's Gift, One Man, One Woman...forever.     

I want to thank you and our other sisters for allowing God to use you so strongly and precise; totally on point, each of you have been.   

I want to see Marriage honoured ... as well it should be.  Marriage has been under so much attack and many of you have spoken truthfully that the gay marriage issue is just another attack upon the true beauty of God's gift to us.

In the name of Jesus, I praise God for each and everyone of you.  That you will be blessed with the desires of your heart and it is not 'cliche' nor words spoken in vain.    Marriage is the Will of God.. God's Perfect Will.   

Marriage is the very first identity that God gave to a Man and Woman as 'One'.   And God 'cleaved' Marriage to them as one union, undivided and not redefined by man and the mindset of sin.   

I wish above 'ALL' things that you each shall prosper, be in perfect health, spirit, soul (mind) and body and in Marriage... even as your souls prosper.   

I speak a sacred Marriage to each of you and that you each are happily married all the days of your long and prospered lives.    That you will conquer all, standing firm upon God's promises and not one of you will miss the mark, nor miss what God has for each of you and your husbands.  

To God be all of the honour and the power and the glory... Amen and Amen.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2012)

No compromise in Marriage...

Daniel 1:8

_But Daniel purposed in his heart that he would not defile himself with the portion of the king's meat, nor with the wine which he drank: _

The children, men and women of God, will not follow the world's defiling of Marriage.


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> No compromise in Marriage...
> 
> Daniel 1:8
> 
> ...


 

 to that, Shimmie. The world's defiling or _defining_ of what is considered marriage. Also, I pray for special blessings upon all the ladies here...


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you shimmie for your prayer.. I'm claiming it..!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Loves, this has been a wonderful experience.   I've learned a lot and I hope that the health notes that I shared were a blessing to you.

Did anyone feel that they were 'under attack' during the fast?   Those words, 'under attack' are a common catch phrase in the Church.   

May I share something?    Most of the challenges (feelings of emotional/physical attack) that we experience when we're in prayer (fasting or not fasting) comes from our bodies not 'feeling' well.  When we take measures to cleanse our blood, we feel better and the prayers just flow without feeling that we are 'under attack'.   

I learned this the hard way , of course.    I learned something else.   The reason we hear from God during a fast is not so much the sacrifice of not eating but it's the elimination of 'what' we've been eating, which gives our bodies a time of recovery.    This is why we feel 'better' afterwards and our prayers are on point, scriptures come with sharp revelations, and we sense God's presence even more.   

With that being shared, continue to 'fast' something regularly.   This includes our Inna' net, TV, Shopping, and other activities that form a barrier to our prayers.   

I love you, precious sisters.   I wouldn't trade any of you for anything.   There are many people in my life outside of this forum that fill my life and my heart, and I never thought that I'd have room for anyone else.   YET, there is and you are here in my heart just as much as those outside of this forum.  

I thank God for each of you and you are always in my heart and prayers as if I've know you most of my life.    

Happy Prayers and Happy Life to you.   Happy Love, and Happy Marriages.   Your husbands (those present and those coming) will be so honoured to have you in their lives.   As Queen Esther's King, these husbands will love you so much that their kingdoms shall be yours, given to you from the deepest part of their hearts.  

Receive it... for it is yours to have to hold, from this day forward...each of you.   Be not afraid of the 'time'.   It will not pass you by.   :Rose: 

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2012)

Permission Request:

Tomorrow is September 1st.   

May I have my cup of coffee?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 31, 2012)

I fasted from 1:00pm Thurs and will break the fast this evening at 7:00pm. It's my first successful fast. Even though it was just one day I'm happy because I know I'll be able to try again in a few days.

sent thru my iPhone


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 31, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Loves, this has been a wonderful experience.   I've learned a lot and I hope that the health notes that I shared were a blessing to you.
> 
> Did anyone feel that they were 'under attack' during the fast?   Those words, 'under attack' are a common catch phrase in the Church.
> 
> ...



Now I understand why St. Paul used the imagery of running a race and getting into shape . This is tough (yet, rewarding!).


----------



## aribell (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks ladies.  I have to admit that I was pulled into a last-minute business trip where I had little control over what I was able to eat.  Nevertheless, this has been an intense time spiritually.  Good in many ways, but also lots of questions now.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> Now I understand why St. Paul used the imagery of running a race and getting into shape . This is tough (yet, rewarding!).





BostonMaria said:


> I fasted from 1:00pm Thurs and will break the fast this evening at 7:00pm. It's my first successful fast. Even though it was just one day I'm happy because I know I'll be able to try again in a few days.
> 
> sent thru my iPhone





sweetvi said:


> Thank you shimmie for your prayer.. I'm claiming it..!





loulou7 said:


> to that, Shimmie. The world's defiling or _defining_ of what is considered marriage. Also, I pray for special blessings upon all the ladies here...





Belle Du Jour said:


> Thank you for this.





nicola.kirwan said:


> Thanks ladies.  I have to admit that I was pulled into a last-minute business trip where I had little control over what I was able to eat.  Nevertheless, this has been an intense time spiritually.  Good in many ways, but also lots of questions now.



We've done something Loved Ones... we've done something spectacular.   We've shown God our hearts and that we support His heart when it comes to Marriage.   He is not going to let our hearts be in vain.    

Right now I'm watching the movie 'Courageous' with Alex Kendrick.   We are not alone in this world, we are not alone who truly loves the Lord and stand for what's right.    Although this is a movie, the prayers within it and behind this movie are real.    There are Christians all over this world who stand for the true meaning of Marriage and will not back down / nor compromise.    

Now that we have the 'ear' of God, He will not be 'mute' in His actions.   What we've asked of Him, He will surely do.   He did it for Queen Esther, He did it for Hannah, He did it for Elijah, He did it for Joshua, Moses, He did it for Deborah, and He did it for Ruth and Naomi.      We have God's ear and no good thing will He withhold from us, for we have sought His heart to honour Him.    

Don't be afraid to believe and receive God's gift of Marriage for yourselves, personally.   You are the living examples of God's definition and purpose of Marriage.    Whether you have children or not, you are still representing that Marriage is a God, given Blood Covenant between One Man and One Woman, no in between or counterfeits.     So stand for your personal Marriage.  You have the heart and the right to do so.    God is not allowing the gays to defile it, nor to redefine it's meaning.    So stand for your Marriages.   Be God's living examples and His witnesses of what is His Covenant and His blessings upon it.   

Whatever your current status, Marriage is and will be yours... believe and receive it... in Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 1, 2012)

I did it....Yipeeeeeeee. I fasted my Facebook which I lived and breath for the entire time since we started, in addition to fasting food one day during the week!  The attacks I encountered were more emotional ones (guilt, shame, and fear) but I held on!
God is goood


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 1, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> I did it....Yipeeeeeeee. I fasted my Facebook which I lived and breath for the entire time since we started, in addition to fasting food one day during the week!  The attacks I encountered were more emotional ones (guilt, shame, and fear) but I held on!
> God is goood



   




Now that's a *HUGE* acomplishment...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I have to be real quick, but wanted to share a little about this past fast....

BEST ONE YET!!!

God is so good!  DH and I met 2 couples who were on the brink of separation.  One couple has been married for 63 years...chile, let me tell you...that was a rough one, BUT GOD!!!  They are doing well!

The other is a couple who has been married for 22 years and we worked with them the entire time of the fast....let's just say that GOD IS SOOOO GOOD!!!

DH and I celebrated our anniversary on the 28th and we did go out to dinner, but I was soooooooooo good and ate very healthy.  *go me*

Love to you all.....this fast destroyed the yoke and removed burdens.  Hallelujah!

N&W


----------



## aribell (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^Wow!  Praise God!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have to be real quick, but wanted to share a little about this past fast....
> 
> ...



:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   

Amen, thanks for sharing the victory.


----------

